# Strawberry recipes ISO



## Debbie (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a bunch of frozen strawberries, and am looking for some strawberry desserts or salads..... any suggestions?


----------



## pdswife (Feb 11, 2006)

*Paul's Strawberry Sauce (TNT)*

Description:
This is from one of our favorite Greek cookbooks.   

Paul uses strawberries but, it says you can use   peaches and pineapple too.

Ingredients:
4 cups sliced fruit
1- 1/2 cups sugar
3 tablespoons cornstarch
4 tablespoons lemon juice 
4 tablespoons brandy

Directions:
Put fruit into a heavy bottomed, perferably non-stick pan.   

In a small bowl, mix the cornstarch and sugar.   The quantity of sugar depends on how sweet your fruit is.

Spread the mixture over the fruit and sprinkle with the lemon juice.

Cover the pan and cook over low heat, stirring occasionally, until it is translucent and thick.   

Let it cool slightly and stir in the brandy.

We used it on vanilla ice cream.    It was wonderful. 
And very pretty.


----------



## licia (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't know if it works with frozen strawberries, but the fresh ones with a bit of balsamic vinegar is great.


----------



## Haggis (Feb 11, 2006)

Strawberries. Vanilla. Balsamic vinegar. Bit of sugar. Leave to mascerate for a bit then serve it on top of vanilla ice cream or french toast spread with mascarpone.

Also strawberries with mint or basil works fantastic. And a sprinkling of black pepper doesn't hurt either (and no I'm not talking about savoury dishes).


----------



## Debbie (Feb 12, 2006)

wow!  thank you for all the great ideas!


----------

